# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Snowing in Indiana!

## stbartshopper

Yesterday 70 degrees and beautiful!
Today it is coming down white and going down to 8 degrees with 40-50 MPH gusts!
It is on its way to the east coast!

----------


## Dennis

Enjoy it (s)hopper!

We got it last night. About 4" for us. More/less around the city.

A wet snow. Be careful shoveling!

----------


## JEK

Q - is it hopper or shopper?

----------


## NHDiane

Will he EVER respond and end this mystery???????

----------


## JEK

The question answered so far is that he will not be there in October.

----------


## Goooner

The warm air followed by heavy snow created some real problems.
The temps this morning were still pretty high, so we had snow and ice crashing down from some buildings.
And then there was the slush issue.
A complete mess.

But it still is much better than the below zero stuff we had this winter.

----------


## NHDiane

> The question answered so far is that he will not be there in October.



Apparently he enjoys torturing us.... :Wink-slap:

----------


## stbartshopper

Sorry. We just saw these replies. As to Hopper or Shopper, we did not realize it was a mystery until the question was asked. We just love shopping on the island as well as the beaches, vistas, sunset and sunrises, food and libations, narrow roads, flora and fauna, weather and much more. So we shop a lot and hop from SXM to SBH and back as well as around the island. We intended Shopper but it could also be Hopper.

----------


## amyb

And there you have it--at last!

----------


## andynap

Wow

----------


## JEK

> And there you have it--at last!



The answer is YES!

----------


## andynap

> The answer is YES!



LOL

----------


## NHDiane

Finally!!  I won't have to lay awake at night pondering this issue any longer.....it's BOTH  :Triumphant:

----------

